# Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950



## thejazzman

Olá a todos. É aceitável dizer "Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950" para dizer, "This building has been here since 1950"? Como nativos, o que vocês diriam para expressar a ideia de que o prédio em questão foi construído em 1950, existiu até agora, e continua existindo? Talvez prefiram usar ser ou ficar em vez de estar ou outro tempo verbal, não sei.

Obrigado.


----------



## mglenadel

O uso do present perfect indica um passado que ainda ocorre, ou seja, o edifício ainda está de pé (e no mesmo lugar). Em português dir-se-ia "este prédio já está aqui há 50 anos"


----------



## Carfer

No português de Portugal '_Este prédio está aqui desde 1950_' ou, em alternativa, '_Este prédio existe aqui desde 1950_', preferindo a primeira.


----------



## Guigo

Carfer said:


> No português de Portugal '_Este prédio está aqui desde 1950_' ou, em alternativa, '_Este prédio existe aqui desde 1950_', preferindo a primeira.



Idem para o Brasil.


----------



## xiskxisk

_This building has been here since 1950_ would be translated to _este prédio tem estado aqui desde 1950_.
_Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950_ would be _this building was here since 1950_.

Para expressar a ideia de que o prédio em questão foi construído em 1950, existiu até agora, e continua a existir, diria: _este prédio foi construído em 1950_ = _this building was built in 1950_. Acho que se não se diz nada em contrário, assume-se que o prédio ainda existe.

 Se fosse para dar a ideia de que já não existia teria dito _este prédio tinha sido construído em 1950_ = _this building had been built in 1950_.


----------



## mausim

thejazzman said:


> Olá a todos. É aceitável dizer "Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950" para dizer, "This building has been here since 1950"? Como nativos, o que vocês diriam para expressar a ideia de que o prédio em questão foi construído em 1950, existiu até agora, e continua existindo? Talvez prefiram usar ser ou ficar em vez de estar ou outro tempo verbal, não sei.
> 
> Obrigado.



O pretérito perfeito em português indica uma ação/situação que aconteceu no passado e lá ficou.

Eu estive
Tu estiveste
Ele esteve
Nós estivemos
Vós estivestes
Eles estiveram


 Então, se usar o verbo como está, sugerirá que o prédio não mais existe, pois ele 'se acabou' no passado.
E, além disto, a preposição 'desde' conecta o sentido do verbo ao início de uma contagem de tempo que perdura. Então, acaba ficando uma frase sem sentido primeiramente e também contraditória em seguida.

O aceitável, então, seria

Este prédio está aqui desde o ano de 1950.


----------



## thejazzman

Obrigado a todos. Então no futuro direi "Este prédio está aqui desde [o ano de] 1950." ou "Este prédio já está aqui há sessenta e quatro anos."  Todavia agora tenho mais duas perguntas:

1) Que tal a frase "Esse prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Estaria bem construída? Ou seria melhor ir para o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo 'estava' e dizer "Esse prédio estava aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Eu acho que a primeira é melhor. Qual preferem?

2) Por que é aceitável usar o verbo 'estar' nesses contextos para descrever a localização de um prédio (eu aprendi que para coisas que não se mudam, usa-se ser o ficar)? (e.g. O prédio é no centro. O prédio fica no centro).


----------



## Carfer

thejazzman said:


> Obrigado a todos. Então no futuro direi "Este prédio está aqui desde [o ano de] 1950." ou "Este prédio já está aqui há sessenta e quatro anos."  Todavia agora tenho mais duas perguntas:
> 
> 1) Que tal a frase "Esse prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Estaria bem construída? Ou seria melhor ir para o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo 'estava' e dizer "Esse prédio estava aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Eu acho que a primeira é melhor. Qual preferem?
> 
> 2) Por que é aceitável usar o verbo 'estar' nesses contextos para descrever a localização de um prédio (eu aprendi que para coisas que não se mudam, usa-se ser o ficar)? (e.g. O prédio é no centro. O prédio fica no centro).



Quanto à segunda questão, há muitas excepções pelo que essas supostas regras só têm um valor indicativo ou tendencial. Afinal diz-se, em português como em espanhol, _'estar morto_' e não há nada mais definitivo do que a morte. Não creio que se possa reduzir o uso de _'ser', 'estar_' e '_ficar'_ a uma regra absoluta. Só a prática lhe dirá o que usar.


----------



## mausim

thejazzman said:


> Obrigado a todos. Então no futuro direi "Este prédio está aqui desde [o ano de] 1950." ou "Este prédio já está aqui há sessenta e quatro anos."  Todavia agora tenho mais duas perguntas:
> 
> 1) Que tal a frase "Esse prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Estaria bem construída? Ou seria melhor ir para o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo 'estava' e dizer "Esse prédio estava aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Eu acho que a primeira é melhor. Qual preferem?
> 
> 2) Por que é aceitável usar o verbo 'estar' nesses contextos para descrever a localização de um prédio (eu aprendi que para coisas que não se mudam, usa-se ser o ficar)? (e.g. O prédio é no centro. O prédio fica no centro).



A frase 1) ficaria mais natural se fosse

Esse prédio esteve aqui de 1950 a 1970.

2) O verbo estar normalmente denota algo que tem uma ideia que vale durante um tempo, que tem uma certa característica por um determinado tempo. O verso ser sugere coisa permanente.

Eu estou doente.  (Estou doente hoje, posso estar amanhã, mas eu não sou um doente permanentemente)
Eu sou doente. (Eu estive doente ontem, hoje e provavelmente serei sempre)

O prédio é no Centro (aqui há um verbo oculto: O prédio é LOCALIZADO no Centro)


----------



## xiskxisk

thejazzman said:


> Obrigado a todos. Então no futuro direi "Este prédio está aqui desde [o ano de] 1950." ou "Este prédio já está aqui há sessenta e quatro anos."  Todavia agora tenho mais duas perguntas:
> 
> 1) Que tal a frase "Esse prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Estaria bem construída? Ou seria melhor ir para o pretérito imperfeito do indicativo 'estava' e dizer "Esse prédio estava aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970"? Eu acho que a primeira é melhor. Qual preferem?
> 
> 2) Por que é aceitável usar o verbo 'estar' nesses contextos para descrever a localização de um prédio (eu aprendi que para coisas que não se mudam, usa-se ser o ficar)? (e.g. O prédio é no centro. O prédio fica no centro).


Pode não haver qualquer base gramatical que suporte isto, mas na primeira dá a sensação que o prédio esteve ali e agora está noutro local qualquer, enquanto que na segunda estava ali, e agora desapareceu.

 O esteve dá mais a sensação de ter sido apenas um local de passagem, enquanto estava dá a sensação de ter sido aquele o local dele, com um carácter mais permanente. Por exemplo:
- O ano passado eu estava (a morar) nos EUA: o ano passado eu morei nos EUA.
- O ano passado eu estive nos EUA: fui lá passar uns dias.


----------



## patriota

xiskxisk said:


> O esteve dá mais a sensação de ter sido apenas um local de passagem, enquanto estava dá a sensação de ter sido aquele o local dele, com um carácter mais permanente.


Concordo. É estranho ler que um prédio "esteve" em algum lugar, como se fosse um edifício ambulante que visitasse locais diferentes.


----------



## Outsider

Sim, o uso de "esteve" com um prédio também me soa artificial, apesar de a estrutura ser gramaticalmente impecável. Mas podemos substituir essa palavra por uma mais realista, como: "o instituto X esteve na rua Y desde 1950 até 1970".
Porque de facto um _prédio_ não muda de lugar; quando muito, é deitado abaixo. Mas uma instituição já pode mudar de lugar.


----------



## mexerica feliz

mausim said:


> O verbo ser sugere coisa permanente.



Nem sempre, muitas vezes usamos_ ser feliz_ em vez de _estar feliz_: Hoje sou feliz!
Também falamos: _O paciente é estável_ (embora seu estado possa mudar a cada instante)...

Pode ocorrer o contrário: _estar _por _ser_:
Quando se fala: _Portugal está na Europa_, isso não passa de uma redução de _Portugal está situado na Europa_...
ou se trata de um uso metafórico_:__
“Portugal está na Europa como as criadas de servir estavam em casa dos patrões”_. 
http://www.publico.pt/economia/noti...de-servir-estavam-em-casa-dos-patroes-1488242


----------



## Outsider

Cara Mexerica, ambas essas frases sugerem uma convicção de permanência da parte de quem fala.

Mudar,  tudo pode mudar. O futuro só a Deus pertence. Mas as palavras que  escolhemos (neste caso os verbos "ser" ou "estar") exprimem as nossas  convicções, ou expetativas, sobre o mundo.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Nem sempre, muitas vezes usamos_ ser feliz_ em vez de _estar feliz_: Hoje sou feliz!
> Também falamos: _O paciente é estável_ (embora seu estado possa mudar a cada instante)...
> 
> Pode ocorrer o contrário: _estar _por _ser_:
> Quando se fala: _Portugal está na Europa_, isso não passa de uma redução de _Portugal está situado na Europa_...
> ou se trata de um uso metafórico_:__
> “Portugal está na Europa como as criadas de servir estavam em casa dos patrões”_.
> http://www.publico.pt/economia/noti...de-servir-estavam-em-casa-dos-patroes-1488242


 
Essas frases soam-me estranhas precisamente por usarem o ser em vez do estar e vice-versa. Por norma o ser define uma característica enquanto o estar define um estado. Soam muito melhor assim:
- Hoje estou feliz!
- O paciente está estável.
- Portugal é na Europa.

Quanto à frase no jornal, isso é o título e nesse caso Europa significa União Europeia, aliás como se pode ver na frase já no corpo da notícia: Portugal está na União Europeia como estavam as antigas criadas de servir na casa dos patrões.

Outros exemplos:
- Portugal é na União Europeia. 
- Eu sou em casa da minha namorada. 
- Amanhã vou ser o dia todo fora de casa.


----------



## Carfer

Na frase que thejazzman propôs, a presença do prédio no local está temporalmente balizada: _"Esse prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950 até 1970". _Esteve, não está mais.Acção passada, completamente concluída_._ Não há nenhuma referência a outro tempo que justifique o imperfeito como em '_Esse prédio estava aqui quando o metropolitano foi construído'._ Não há nenhuma sugestão de que o prédio continue a existir, nem poderia haver, porque os prédios, efectivamente, não são ambulantes (dizer '_Esse prédio estava aqui de 1950 até 1970 mas, entretanto, mudou-se_' é um completo absurdo)_. _Dizem as regras de emprego desses dois tempos verbais que o pretérito perfeito se emprega para uma acção passada, inteiramente concluída (por isso é perfeito) e o imperfeito para uma acção passada, mas que continua (por isso é imperfeito, a acção ainda não está terminada)_. _Com o devido respeito pelas opiniões contrárias, importam-se de me explicar porque é que o pretérito imperfeito é neste caso preferível ao perfeito e como é que, dadas as circunstâncias, ou seja, tratando-se de um prédio por natureza imóvel, o pretérito perfeito sugere a mobilidade deste?


----------



## mexerica feliz

xiskxisk said:


> Soam muito melhor assim:
> - Hoje estou feliz!
> - O paciente está estável.


Soam nada.


----------



## xiskxisk

mexerica feliz said:


> Soam nada.


Hoje sou feliz até aceito, mas tem significado diferente de hoje estou feliz.

Hoje estou feliz significa que estou feliz hoje.
Hoje sou feliz significa que antes não era feliz, mas agora já sou: hoje em dia já sou feliz.

Outras frases análogas:
Hoje sou uma pessoa diferente.
Hoje os fantasmas do passado já não me incomodam.


----------



## mausim

Concordo com Carfer e também com o devido respeito:



> Com o devido respeito pelas opiniões contrárias, importam-se de me explicar porque é que o pretérito imperfeito é neste caso preferível ao perfeito e como é que, dadas as circunstâncias, ou seja, tratando-se de um prédio por natureza imóvel, o pretérito perfeito sugere a mobilidade deste?


----------



## Outsider

Não acho que o pretérito imperfeito seja preferível; acho é que "prédio" não combina com "esteve" na frase em questão. A tradução correta neste caso é com o presente, como disse a Mglenandel, logo na primeira resposta.


----------



## Carfer

Outsider said:


> Não acho que o pretérito imperfeito seja preferível; acho é que "prédio" não combina com "esteve" na frase em questão. A tradução correta neste caso é com o presente, como disse a Mglenandel, logo na primeira resposta.



Sem dúvida, mas a pergunta original foi reorientada para o pretérito por thejazzman a partir do post nº7 e a questão da adequação dos tempos foi colocada por xixkxisk no post nº 9.


----------



## Tony100000

xiskxisk said:


> _This building has been here since 1950_ would be translated to _este prédio tem estado aqui desde 1950_.
> _Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950_ would be _this building was here since 1950_.
> 
> Para expressar a ideia de que o prédio em questão foi construído em 1950, existiu até agora, e continua a existir, diria: _este prédio foi construído em 1950_ = _this building was built in 1950_. Acho que se não se diz nada em contrário, assume-se que o prédio ainda existe.
> 
> Se fosse para dar a ideia de que já não existia teria dito _este prédio tinha sido construído em 1950_ = _this building had been built in 1950_.



É necessário ter cuidado com as formas gramaticais inglesas. Quando se usa "since" o Present Perfect tem de ser usado. A frase "This building was here since 1950" está errada. Se quisessemos dizer que o prédio estivera naquele local desde uma data à outra, então a frase seria por exemplo "This building was here from 1950 to 1965.
A não ser que tenha feito erro e pensar que estava apenas a dar um exemplo não muito correcto utilizado no português, já que "este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano de 1950" não é uma frase completa, pelo menos ao meu ouvido. O "até tal data" deveria ser expresso.


----------



## thejazzman

mexerica feliz said:


> Soam nada.




O que significa "soam nada"?


----------



## xiskxisk

thejazzman said:


> O que significa "soam nada"?


Redução de: não soam nada melhor assim.


----------



## FloMar

Intuitivamente quero dizer 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela dorme mal', mas no meu livro de gramática está escrito 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela tem dormido mal'.  As duas expressoes sao possives?


----------



## Nonstar

Sim, pode usar tanto uma quanto a outra.


----------



## visconde

FloMar said:


> Intuitivamente quero dizer 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela dorme mal', mas no meu livro de gramática está escrito 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela tem dormido mal'.  As duas expressoes sao possives?


sleeps X has been sleeping?


----------



## FloMar

As a structure with since (desde) we would tend to translate it as has + past participle.  The desde for us links the past with the present, so the present perfect (as representing both past and present times) is called for in the subordinate clause. The structure is since + simple past, + present perfect. There may be occasions where the present perfect is replaced by the simple present, but in the example given it sounds odd, and I don't undertand the difference in meaning.


----------



## Nonstar

Is your question about Portuguese or English?


----------



## visconde

FloMar said:


> As a structure with since (desde) we would tend to translate it as has + past participle.  The desde for us links the past with the present, so the present perfect (as representing both past and present times) is called for in the subordinate clause. The structure is since + simple past, + present perfect. There may be occasions where the present perfect is replaced by the simple present, but in the example given it sounds odd, and I don't undertand the difference in meaning.


Thank you for the clarification. I think what the Portuguese sentence means is not exactly what a corresponding English sentence with the present perfect would mean. That is why I suggested you could think of it rather in terms of "has been sleeping".


----------



## FloMar

Nonstar said:


> Is your question about Portuguese or English?


I was responding to the sleeps X has been sleeping suggestion as a way of differenciating dorme and tem dormido


----------



## Nonstar

I see, but then you are applying English Grammar to Portuguese, aren't you?


----------



## visconde

FloMar said:


> I was responding to the sleeps X has been sleeping suggestion as a way of differenciating dorme and tem dormido


But it is. Try to abstract from English syntax and focus on what those mean in themselves.


----------



## englishmania

thejazzman said:


> É aceitável dizer "Este prédio esteve aqui desde o ano 1950" para dizer, "This building has been here since 1950"? Como nativos, o que vocês diriam para expressar a ideia de que o prédio em questão foi construído em 1950, existiu até agora, e continua existindo?


Como já referiram, _Este prédio está aqui desde 1950 _ou _Este prédio existe desde 1950.._.
Também seria natural dizer _ Este prédio foi construído em 1950_, mas aí a ideia inicial seria um pouco diferente (apesar de se subentender que, ao dizer," Este prédio...", estamos a falar de algo que existe).



FloMar said:


> The structure is since + simple past, + present perfect. There may be occasions where the present perfect is replaced by the simple present, but in the example given it sounds odd, and I don't undertand the difference in meaning.


In PT, there's no Present Perfect, which connects the present to the past, so normally we would translate it by using the Presente or Pretérito Perfeito.

*[action started in the past and continues now] (Present Perfect > Presente)*
I haven't seen her since 2001.   Não a vejo desde 2001.
We've been friends for 2 years.   Somos amigos há 2 anos.
We've known each other for 10 years.  Conhecemo-nos / Já nos conhecemos há 10 anos

*[in my life/ so far] (Present Perfect > Pretérito Perfeito)*
I've been to Madrid three times. (Já) fui a Madrid três vezes.
I've never eaten sushi.  Nunca comi sushi.




> 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela dorme mal', mas no meu livro de gramática está escrito 'desde que o bebê nasceu, ela tem dormido mal'.


As duas são possíveis.
Como referi anteriormente_ [action started in the past and continues now] (Present Perfect > Presente),_ portanto "desde que o bebé nasceu, ela dorme mal".

Em português, temos outro tempo verbal (que associo ao Present Perfect Continuous), que é o Pretérito Perfeito Composto:
_Verbo ter no Presente + verbo principal no particípio passado; que indica um facto que tem ocorrido com frequência ultimamente. Ex.: Tenho estudado demais ultimamente. _Desde que a bebé nasceu, ela tem dormido mal.


----------



## FloMar

englishmania said:


> Como já referiram, _Este prédio está aqui desde 1950 _ou _Este prédio existe desde 1950.._.
> Também seria natural dizer _ Este prédio foi construído em 1950_, mas aí a ideia inicial seria um pouco diferente (apesar de se subentender que, ao dizer," Este prédio...", estamos a falar de algo que existe).
> 
> 
> In PT, there's no Present Perfect, which connects the present to the past, so normally we would translate it by using the Presente or Pretérito Perfeito.
> 
> *[action started in the past and continues now] (Present Perfect > Presente)*
> I haven't seen her since 2001.   Não a vejo desde 2001.
> We've been friends for 2 years.   Somos amigos há 2 anos.
> We've known each other for 10 years.  Conhecemo-nos / Já nos conhecemos há 10 anos
> 
> *[in my life/ so far] (Present Perfect > Pretérito Perfeito)*
> I've been to Madrid three times. (Já) fui a Madrid três vezes.
> I've never eaten sushi.  Nunca comi sushi.
> 
> 
> 
> As duas são possíveis.
> Como referi anteriormente_ [action started in the past and continues now] (Present Perfect > Presente),_ portanto "desde que o bebé nasceu, ela dorme mal".
> 
> Em português, temos outro tempo verbal (que associo ao Present Perfect Continuous), que é o Pretérito Perfeito Composto:
> _Verbo ter no Presente + verbo principal no particípio passado; que indica um facto que tem ocorrido com frequência ultimamente. Ex.: Tenho estudado demais ultimamente. _Desde que a bebé nasceu, ela tem dormido mal.


Thanks for clarifying.


----------

